
Has MacUpdate fallen to the adware plague? - miles
https://blog.malwarebytes.org/news/2015/11/has-macupdate-fallen-to-the-adware-plague/
======
miles
Contrary to Betteridge's Law of Headlines[1], the answer in this case is
apparently (and sadly) "Yes".

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

------
slipstream-
PUPs are everywhere these days.

Most of the Windows ones I see these days are even more malware-like, with exe
packers, anti-VM, and even kernel mode drivers that hook functions.

------
smt88
And Yahoo continues to destroy its brand name among consumers and (perhaps
more importantly) the tech community by using channels like this one.

